
Show HN: Mining and Visualizing Alternative Financial Data - volatility_wave
https://glimpse.info/congress
======
volatility_wave
I started this website as a hobby to try and mine alternative financial data
(from Reddit for instance) and to visualize it in a nice interactive way.

With all the news recently about insider trades in congress, my own senator in
GA being at the forefront of that, I decided to do some digging.

The data hasn’t been updated since last Sunday and only has two basic filters
right now (transaction volume, and transaction sum) but I’ll keep tinkering
away at it. I also want to add senate data. I’d bet that there’s more valuable
information there. Looking at their website, it will be harder to mine and
might require using a headless version of selenium or something.

